# My judge 3 I keep changing. Any suggestions welcome :)



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

It fell off so I'm going to go with epoxy instead of super glue. But I had mounted an anti cant level to the side of the spring mechanism to know I have the same hold every time. This in relation to the lazer on the target. And my own attention to my bands. Arrow. And aim. Give me a pretty distinct idea of getting exactly the same shot every time. I have a strobe/ constant flashlight. I love the strobe. Can't imagine having arrows shot at me with a led strobe light in my face lol. Modified whisker bisquit I eliminated two bolts and two pieces of metal that hold the original arrow rest in place the way I have it now. Planning on replacing the Allen bolt with a wing nut so I can easily remove the whisker bisquit for small game hunting. 20 foot of 550 para cord wrapped the bottom of the handle below the lazer trigger. We all love 550 para cord. I want to add a pvc canister either on the arm rest or attach it where the arm rest goes. For magnesium bar, fishing hooks, and other survival paraphernalia. Hope ya like it. Like I said its a work in progress. Any suggestions on long lasting powerful bands?


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh I didn't mention. I'm going for a back packer size survival/ zombie weapon. I'm watching the walking dead as we speak. I'm inclined to go crossbow. But I just like this better. Smaller. Bands and springs worry me. More or less a fantasy weapon. Hope to do some fishing and light hunting with it eventually.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

I am not sure about mountiing them on that but Chief AJ black bands are A real good/powerfull set for slinging arrows...Ebay should have em. Best O luck


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

a bit impractical, so what. The idea here is more like a point it at your target and hope it falls over dead from the sight of such a fearsome weapon.


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol. Took the lazer and para cord off it. Added some 5 pound work out bands. I'm getting 7 inches into my target from 20 yards. It's got some power. Thinking of adding some heavier duty hardware to support heavier springs. Got it working nicely.


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

Like I said keeps changing. I'm a big guy and its straining to get it to full draw. Im 6 foot 8 so I have a long reach. Just going to go with the most heavy duty set up. Something I would feel comfortable taking into the woods for a week. Without needing fixing or tuning


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

ok though, we all want one, you actually bought one. so my question is do the springs do jack sh*t or do they just make the thing move in your hand and change the way the bands contract by making the fork narrower while the shot releases, thus doing nothing. so basically, how much difference does it make versus the depth of draw or slack length.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

poking this back to the top hoping for a progress report....


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

I would have to say the springs are useful most eight at the end of the shot. She band retract a lot faster than the springs do until the very end when the bands have less energy potential compared to the springs. I got 211 fps with the springs with a light arrow and 184 fps with the same bands rigged to my Barnett Diablo. In my eyes not exactly worth the expense and risk of malfunction.


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

As far as accuracy. I would have to say although there is more room for error with the springs, they move very mechanically sound. Heavy duty and good hardware. Anyone who's shot for a while would have no problem mastering a judge within 50 shots. It's a nice little tool with a lot of potential in the right hands.


----------

